# Forum > MMO > Elder Scrolls Online > Elder Scrolls Online Guides >  Save money on way fair points.

## octech

This might be a working as attended or not but I found a little trick to save money when traveling. Here's my guide then my tips and tricks.
1.) Get in a group.
2.) Have one group member travel via wayfair to where the group needs to go.
3.) Press p Then right click on the member who traveled via way fair to where ever the group wanted to go. Click travel to player. 
Ta duh... All your party members can travel to him free of costs. Don't forget to tip your traveler cause he had to pay and you didn't.. Going to test this with a larger group of 60 today. Might be a great way to travel to spawns as a guild and save the individual fees.

Now my tips and tricks section feel free to add you own.
1.) Way fair to way fair travel is free (dungeon or spawn to way fair costs)
2.) Way fair points are most expensive upon zoning or spawning. The price will gradually go down the longer you've be zoned
3.) Fast travel to player in open world will bring you to the nearest way fair point to him. But if he enters a dungeon it will port you right to him. 

That's all I got for now. Not a great one but might be useful to some. I will always try to contribute useful knowledge to community here. I've been here a long time and Im an established member. Careful before you troll..

----------


## Cypher

I believe this is working as intended. For future reference, it probably belongs in Guides instead of Exploits.

Thanks for posting.

----------


## HI5

Yah, I'm pretty sure it's intended too, but still a nicely written guide.

+rep  :Smile: 

moving this to guides

----------

